# Купил тульский заказной цельнопланочный



## vvz (28 Ноя 2016)

Всем привет! Просто хотел бы поделиться: 
Три дня назад пришел купленный (родственником в Москве) баян, который давно присматривал среди объявлений. Искал именно подобный и тех лет. В полном восторге от звука, бас потрясающий! Посмотрел его немного внутри - как все-таки тогда (50 - 70е) делали!


----------



## VladimirL (28 Ноя 2016)

От всей души поздравляю с покупкой. 
Шикарный должно быть инструмент! И
жаль, что звуки его не передают эти
фотографии. Настоящий русский баян.


----------



## vvz (28 Ноя 2016)

Спасибо!


----------



## lexareh (29 Ноя 2016)

Поздравляю! Виктор, у вас же есть белый цельнопланочный туляк. Скажите как вам разница в звуке, удобстве игры


----------



## vvz (29 Ноя 2016)

Спасибо всем! 
Да, есть белый 3/4 цельнопланочный (тоже медь) тульский, примерно тех же лет. Это тоже, на мой взгляд, великолепный баян, с идеальной притиркой голосов, мелодичный, с хорошим басом. Правда без 6 ряда в левой (уменьш. септ... да собственно, любителю это и не слишком необходимо)...
Но этот (полный, черный, "арочный") - бомба! Бас мощнее и сочнее, правая - тоже звучит немного иначе (хотя, очень похоже), тоже сочнее. Может, решающую роль в этом играет и значительно больший общий объём. 
Но к этому (полному) надо все-таки привыкать: немного другое положение левой руки (чуть дальше), мне показалось, чуть жёстче механика как бы... Ну и вес - значительно тяжелее, это ощущается, конечно. 
Но сказать, что доволен - ничего не сказать.
Естественно хочу оставить оба, и не знаю есть ли в этом смысл.


----------



## gte_33 (29 Ноя 2016)

vvz писал:


> Спасибо всем!


Виктор, поздравляю с покупкой! У меня тоже есть такой же баян, только с уменьшенным рядом, но без "горки" в левой. Все описанные Вами достоинства можно отнести и к нему. Только одна проблема. Никак не смог к нему привыкнуть. Вроде все тоже самое, как и в остальных баянах этого класса. Но постоянно "цеплял" лишние кнопки. Сыграл пару песен и отставил его в сторонку. По всему было видно, что и до меня играли на нем мало. Может как раз по этой причине. Энергетика баяна считаю  - большое дело. Надеюсь у Вас с этим баяном все сложится иначе. Ну и ждем новых видео!))


----------



## vvz (29 Ноя 2016)

Спасибо! 
(Нет, на этом черном-то есть шестой ряд на левой, на белом нету). 
Что касается энергетики... Не зная по какой причине, но мне больше нравятся инструменты того времени, с историей. 
Привыкнуть? Ну это да, но пока больших проблем нет, просто немного по-другому... Освоимся!


----------



## vvz (7 Янв 2017)

Всем привет! 
Звучание этого баяна. (Тапками не кидать - уровень любительский, ни на что не претендую...)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X47FptKeaS0


----------



## sedovmika (7 Янв 2017)

Просмотрел два видео с этим баяна. Да, басы хорошие, но, имхо, не дотягивают до уровня современной Ясной Поляны:


----------



## sedovmika (7 Янв 2017)

А более соответствуют басам вот этого Тульского баяна. Всё-таки прогресс не стоял на месте, удовлетворяя всё возрастающим запросам баянистов, поэтому более поздние модели более совершенны в плане звучания.


----------



## avm (7 Янв 2017)

sedovmika писал:


> Просмотрел два видео с этим баяна. Да, басы хорошие, но, имхо, не дотягивают до уровня современной Ясной Поляны:


ИМХО: у "Поляны" на порядок больше объём корпуса, соответственно и звук мощнее. Мне кажеться, не совсем корректно сравнивать))  А современные "Поляны" звучать гораздо хуже старых - так многие говорят.


----------



## sedovmika (7 Янв 2017)

На некоторых басах идет такой сильный, глубокий резонансный звук, что диву даюсь, насколько он мощный. В Юпитерах и старых Тульских цельнопланочных баянах такое, к сожалению, не наблюдается. Новые или старые Ясные Поляны, разницы в звучании нет, имхо, никакой, сам проверял.


----------



## glory (7 Янв 2017)

sedovmika/ писал:



> На некоторых басах идет такой сильный, глубокий резонансный звук


Ну, и что в этом хорошего?


----------



## Kuzalogly (7 Янв 2017)

glory писал:


> Ну, и что в этом хорошего?


Постеснялся спросить о том же. Можно создать басы, аки Иерихонская труба. Глубоко и резонансно. Но зачем...


----------



## sedovmika (7 Янв 2017)

Ну зачем-то создали такие басы в Ясной Поляне, и никто пока не жаловался. Особенно поражает самая низкая нота ми (на выборке), - точно аки Иерихонская труба!


----------



## diorel (7 Янв 2017)

vvz писал:


> Здравствуйте! Я тоже к этому баяну присматривался. Перед Новым годом хозяйка отдавала за 40тысяч,думал приеду,куплю,но Вы меня опередили...


----------



## Gross (7 Янв 2017)

*vvz*, очень хорошо, душевно звучит инструмент, и исполнение хорошее.


----------



## avm (7 Янв 2017)

glory писал:


> sedovmika/ писал:На некоторых басах идет такой сильный, глубокий резонансный звукНу, и что в этом хорошего?


Ну, и что в этом плохого?


----------



## vvz (7 Янв 2017)

diorel (07.01.2017, 18:46) писал:


> Здравствуйте! Я тоже к этому баяну присматривался. Перед Новым годом хозяйка отдавала за 40тысяч,думал приеду,куплю,но Вы меня опередили...


Здравствуйте! Наверное это был подобный инструмент: этот куплен месяца два назад (пересылка из Москвы, потом пару недель мастер делал профилактику...), выставлялся за 39 т.р., сторгован за 35. 
Звуком я более чем доволен (собственно, и механикой тоже). 
У этого старого мастера есть "эталонный"  баян - тульский заказной, 70-х (как Поляна, но без выборки). Сравнивал по звуку эти два инструмента. Да, совсем чуть-чуть басы у него другие... ну, как бы гуще... Но правая у этого чуть поярче. А так, очень схожи по звуку... 
Есть еще нюанс: на том надо левую руку выдвигать немного дальше (за сам угол), совсем не привычно, и для меня неудобно.

 А еще одно наблюдение: баян в разных частях дома (как и в разных направлениях в этих точках) звучит совсем по-разному. Особенно басы... Причём, закономерности какой-то пока понять не могу.


----------



## glory (7 Янв 2017)

В любом инструменте кроме общеизвестных качеств ценится сбалансированность голосов между собой...
Ну, скажем, нехорошо, если басы глушат правую, или как в упоминаемом Юпитере в органном регистре не слышна пиколка..
А если на некоторых из басов "идет такой сильный, глубокий резонансный звук, что диву даюсь", то это не достоинство, а дефект...


----------



## avm (7 Янв 2017)

glory писал:


> В любом инструменте кроме общеизвестных качеств ценится сбалансированность голосов между собой...
> Ну, скажем, нехорошо, если басы глушат правую, или как в упоминаемом Юпитере в органном регистре не слышна пиколка..
> А если на некоторых из басов "идет такой сильный, глубокий резонансный звук, что диву даюсь", то это не достоинство, а дефект...


В таком раскладе абсолютно согласен


----------



## ya_rus (8 Янв 2017)

vvz (07.01.2017, 23:56) писал:


> ) А еще одно наблюдение: баян в разных частях дома (как и в разных направлениях в этих точках) звучит совсем по-разному. Особенно басы... Причём, закономерности какой-то пока понять не могу.


Басы тут ни причём.Почитайте об особенностях акустики в разных помещениях.


----------



## sedovmika (8 Янв 2017)

glory (07.01.2017, 23:57) писал:


> В любом инструменте кроме общеизвестных качеств ценится сбалансированность голосов между собой...Ну, скажем, нехорошо, если басы глушат правую, или как в упоминаемом Юпитере в органном регистре не слышна пиколка..
> А если на некоторых из басов "идет такой сильный, глубокий резонансный звук, что диву даюсь", то это не достоинство, а дефект...


Казалось бы всё аргументировано, - басы не должны заглушать мелодию. А особенность Ясной Поляны такова, что наибольшая амплитуда звуковых колебаний в басах сосредоточена именно в низком частотном диапазоне, например как в контрабасе, поэтому басы никак не могут заглушить мелодию. Поиграйте на разных баянах, сравните с "Поляной", и вам будет всё наглядно слышно. Всё тут рассчитано идеально насчёт баланса, поэтому баян пользуется большой популярностью среди любителей и профессионалов. Кстати, правильно выше подмечена другая особенность инструмента, - звучит по-разному в разных комнатах, помещениях. На других баянах это слабее проявляется. Мне кажется тут причина в более богатом спектре звука.  Играешь в зале где палас, мягкая мебель, сильно гасятся самые низкие частоты, в коридоре, где всё пусто, их сильнее слышно. Поэкспериментируйте, и вы заметите эту закономерность. Если есть возможность, сравните с другими баянами, тогда эта особенность будет очевидна.


----------



## glory (8 Янв 2017)

Тока этими экспериментами и занимаюсь всю сознательную жизнь...


----------



## Евгений51 (8 Янв 2017)

avm/ писал:


> glory писал:
> А если на некоторых из басов "идет такой сильный, глубокий резонансный звук, что диву даюсь", то это не достоинство, а дефект...В таком раскладе абсолютно согласен
> 
> С пиколкой согласен, надо ремонтировать баян. А бас, чем "сочнее", тем лучше. А чтобы не забивал правую, надо подключать уши. Можно не до конца нажать, сделать покороче. И ещё множество приёмов игры, чтобы провести и выделить мелодию.


----------



## glory (8 Янв 2017)

Я Вам про Фому - Вы мне про Ярему... Я согласен, можно, теоретически, перейти после лечения геморроя, попутно, к лечению гланд..) Таким макаром и методы звукоизвлечения к свойствам (чтобы не говорить - дефектам) конкретного инструмента..
Если пиколка глухая, до определенных пределов лечить это можно.. Впрочем, как и все остальное..
Но мы отклоняемся... Если уж дискутировать, то давайте с начала. Я считаю что это ненормально, если из 12 басов некоторые динамически или резонансно "вылазят" в одну или другую сторону. Пусть это даже кому-то нравится.


----------



## vvz (22 Фев 2017)




----------



## avm (22 Фев 2017)

Хорошо звучит, насыщено ))
По весу кг. 13 будет?


----------



## vvz (22 Фев 2017)

avm/ писал:


> Хорошо звучит, насыщено ))
> По весу кг. 13 будет?


11,6


----------



## Dmvlad (22 Фев 2017)

avm (22.02.2017, 10:07) писал:


> Хорошо звучит, насыщено ))


Тоже понравилось очень...

vvz (22.02.2017, 10:30) писал:


> 11,6


Махнемся не глядя на 61 в правой?


----------

